# Good news, everyone! (updated D2G source code from Motorola)



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

opensource.motorola.com has posted a new version of the D2G source as of yesterday.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/droid2we.motorola/files/Droid 2 Global Source/

Hopefully this release will enable you devs to do great things!

Update: I've done all the clicking for you guys, and put the files into a single rar


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

I probably put this in the wrong thread...please move if so. I just wanted to alert the devs!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general


----------



## swirly (Jun 21, 2011)

could some1 dumb this down to 3rd grade level??


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

i think now we can make changes to the source or take stuff from the source and compile that to fix stuff. Yay Motorola!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinking/hoping that upcoming ROM releases will have much fewer bugs and be a lot more stable with this source available.


----------



## jay (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there A d2 source or only d2g?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

This is basically kernel and drivers. Nothing we don't have already, as we can't really build a custom kernel due to bootloader being locked.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

"Gasai Yuno said:


> This is basically kernel and drivers. Nothing we don't have already, as we can't really build a custom kernel due to bootloader being locked.


And yet it's still compliant with GPL


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> This is basically kernel and drivers. Nothing we don't have already, as we can't really build a custom kernel due to bootloader being locked.


What about using kexec after the stock kernel is loaded? Can't get get a custom kernel up that way?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

miga said:


> What about using kexec after the stock kernel is loaded? Can't get get a custom kernel up that way?


Yes, except we dont have drivers for well, anything. Aliasxerog was working on it and even had it booting that way but basically nothing worked. Motorola isnt required to release their drivers and most likely never will.

edit: by drivers i mean radio drivers and things of that nature


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I wonder if we could possibly pull drivers from another phone with the same radio? I am sure one has to be out there. I know how hard it is to write them though... on the kaiser it took them a full summer to write their own ril.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

"aceoyame said:


> I wonder if we could possibly pull drivers from another phone with the same radio? I am sure one has to be out there. I know how hard it is to write them though... on the kaiser it took them a full summer to write their own ril.


They all have different signatures, so no.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> They all have different signatures, so no.


I thought that was for if we were trying to flash it. Doesn't the command they said execute a kernel on top of it from SD or another source. I know we wouldn't have drivers but they shouldnt need to be signed in that case.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

"aceoyame said:


> I thought that was for if we were trying to flash it. Doesn't the command they said execute a kernel on top of it from SD or another source. I know we wouldn't have drivers but they shouldnt need to be signed in that case.


I don't know if you'll read this, but the second bullet point is the most important. Have you ever tried to, say, access the camera in android after it crashes and been denied access to the camera socket? Same idea.


----------

